
Show HN: I built my own Kafka for fun - fokker
https://github.com/djjonno/kerala
======
fokker
About 2 years ago I was intrigued by distributed systems, particularly
distributed consensus algorithms. Going down the rabbit hole of replicated
logs, I decided to build my own Kafka event streaming platform. Since then,
Kerala has been my hobby side project.

There’s still so much left to do: \- topic partitioning \- file-based storage
engine (currently in-memory) \- finish client streaming apis \- much more,
checkout the roadmap on the Github.

Let me know what you think!

